# Philadelphia Flower Show



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Went to the flower show today. It was a nice show and if anyone is going one of the orchid sellers brought a variety of Restrepia type orchids as well as Pleurothalids and some other terrariums worthy species.. 

Ed


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my God, I went yesterday, it was fantastic! I did pick up a couple small orchids for the terrarium - forgot at the moment the names. I also got my very first regular indoor orchid, a yellow phalaenopsis. Oh, and completely could not restrain myself from buying a few of those fascinating African violets with crazy marginated leaves, matrix leaves, etc.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The "Brazil" display sure looked like frog paradise with all those broms... haha

I picked up some baby tears and a brom Im gonna try out in one of my tanks (although it'll probably get too big eventually)

Always worth going to the show... I liked this year more than last though


----------

